# TOO COLD... OVER COOLING!



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If I had three seconds to guess the number one issue that we see here, it would be cooling.

By now, most of you have heard me brag about how cool my hot car is running. The Cold Case radiator, bypassed exhaust crossover, Flowcooler Pump, tiny Flex Fan, and drilled thermostat, have kept me running cool for two, 100 degree, humid summers in New Jersey.

Without wheel well flaps, without radiator gaskets.. in the most densely populated, tourist-resort state in the country... meaning TRAFFIC UP THE WAZZOO!

But now it's biting me in the ass a bit!

Now it's down in the 30's and my car doesnt ever go over 150, so I never get heat! Ive been freezing my ass off for a few weeks, and it hasnt even gotten really cold yet.

Has anyone else had this issue? Thinking about partially blocking the radiator.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

No, I have always had the opposite issues with trying to keep it cool. If I had your problem, I would probably change the thermostat for the cold season. Increase it by 20 degrees compared to your current unit?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> No, I have always had the opposite issues with trying to keep it cool. If I had your problem, I would probably change the thermostat for the cold season. Increase it by 20 degrees compared to your current unit?


That's what Im thinking!


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

In the 60’s and 70’s, cardboard was routinely used to block cold air from the radiator. You can do better. Surely you have a scrap piece of fiberglass or acrylic lying around the boatyard.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Noangelbuddy said:


> In the 60’s and 70’s, cardboard was routinely used to block cold air from the radiator. You can do better. Surely you have a scrap piece of fiberglass or acrylic lying around the boatyard.


We throw away enough acrylic in one day, to make a 20'x20' sunroom. But I'm not sure if that was the best way to go. I was thinking that, then if not, thermostat, but I hate to break the system seal if I dont have to.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have used the cardboard trick to help with cold running temps (in my old mail jeep) and it works just fine, BUT it adds a level of stress since you always have to be worried about forgetting about it on a warmer day and then over heating.

I'd bump the thermostat up as @michaelfind mentioned. I have to assume you have a 160-ish degree thermostat, (or lower?) to be seeing 150 on the gage. A 180-185°F thermostat should be a good year-round option.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> We throw away enough acrylic in one day, to make a 20'x20' sunroom. But I'm not sure if that was the best way to go. I was thinking that, then if not, thermostat, but I hate to break the system seal if I dont have to.


How about a few bras from the hookers strapped over your radiator


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would partially block the radiator like truckers do before monkeying around with the T-stat. A 195 T-stat should work if you want to mess with it. 
Have NEVER had a Pontiac run too cool. Other makes, of course. Never a Pontiac, though.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Crazy. Mine runs cool too, but gets to operating temp very fast. I brought it out the other day when the ambient was ~45F and it got up to the tick below the 180 that it always runs at as fast as it usually does. I'd consider partially blocking the radiator rather than swapping the thermostat. You're as anal as I am so I know you won't forget it's there. Make it black cardboard so no one else is the wiser.

Still a strange issue.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Our F150 has the thermostat stuck open. In the summertime it has not been an issue here in Arizona. Now that we are down into the 60s we get a code that the engine is not warming. We are too lazy to change the thermostat so this time of year we put cardboard in front of the radiator. Problem solved......lol.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

I've stated in other threads that drilling additional holes in the thermostat wasn't a good idea. That was because just those little holes allowed enough coolant to flow to keep the engine from warming up to what the thermostat was rated for. Been there, done that -- and I discovered just how cool the engine can get with the holes.

At least for the winter pull out your "summer" thermostat and drop in an unaltered 180° and enjoy the warmth again.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Do what the rest of New Jersey does. Winter in FLA


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Army could easily find employment in Florida, he should move there and leave NJ in his rear view.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Gotta agree with most here - swap out the thermostat - I run 180 deg year round but I pretty much park it Nov-Apr. I took her for final spin about 10 days ago before I park the trailer in front of GTO side of garage; Even with the 180, I couldn't get temp over about 165-170. Which meant bog city for my too rich running Q-Jet. Maybe try the blocking with black Plexiglas first? frankly, I'd be worried about having that inside the engine compartment though. Running too cold is usually not ever an issue for me.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> Army could easily find employment in Florida


Yes, Fla has a lot of marine fabricator jobs, but they dont pay like Jersey!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

True, but you'd have better weather for year round cruising, lower taxes, less gun laws, and whole new bunch of hookers to check out, sounds like less stress which could equal a longer life span, or not.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------

